# Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 2019 wurden es am Ende 1.190.366 Euro



## INU.ID (6. Dezember 2019)

*

Heute Nachmittag um 15Uhr startet Friendly-Fire auf dem Twitch-Kanal von Gronkh in die fünfte Runde. *​ 
*Hier klicken: Gronkh@Twitch*​ 

*Hier die Aufzeichnung:
*
*FRiENDLY FIRE 5 - Das 12h CHARiTY-Stream-Event des Jahres 2019*

​ FF5-Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPA7KPXULrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

Was ist Friendly-Fire?

Friendly Fire ist der erfolgreichste Spenden-Livestream Deutschlands, mit dessen Hilfe die Youtuber und Streamer Team-PietSmiet, Gronkh und seine Freundin Pandorya, Phunk-Royal, FisHC0p, MrMoregame und DerHaider in den letzten Jahren für gemeinnützige Zwecke fast zwei Millionen Euro eingenommen haben. Alleine letztes Jahr waren es am Ende (und inkl. aller Spenden, Merch-Verkäufe, Spenden-Auktionen usw) fast 900.000€. Nur die Zuschauerspenden beliefen sich dabei schon auf über 600.000€.

Beim vorletzten FF war zb. Hella von Sinnen als Special-Guest am Start, und sorgte mit ihrer sympathischen Art für einen unvergessenen Auftritt. Auch wenn noch nichts bekannt ist, man kann wohl auch dieses Jahr wieder mit Special-Guests rechnen.

*Cyberpunk 2077 unterstützt den Charity-Stream Friendly Fire 5 als Hauptsponsor
*
Wie ihr vermutlich schon am Trailer erkannt habt, dieses Jahr ist *das Motto Cyberpunk2077*, da der Publisher Bandai Namco und der Entwickler CD Projekt RED die Kooperationspartner und Hauptsponsoren für die Wohltätigkeitsveranstaltung sind.

Seit der ersten Veranstaltung im Jahr 2015 wurde im folgenden Jahr immer die alte Spendensumme übertroffen.
Wird dieses Jahr vielleicht die magische Grenze von 1.000.000€ Fallen?

In den letzten Jahren ist es zur "Tradition" geworden, dass die Zuschauer zur jeden vollen Stunde diese als Geldbetrag spenden.
Also zb. "3 um 3" (=3€ um 15Uhr), "4 um 4" (= 4€ um 16Uhr), oder "8 um 8" (= 8€ um 20Uhr) usw.
Natürlich jeder nur im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten.

Zum "aufwärmen" hier noch mal ein kleines Best-Of vom letzten Jahr:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CRa5JBcKxnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Hier könnt ihr spenden:*


*Friendly Fire 5 von Team Friendly Fire @betterplace.org*
Deutschlands größte Spendenplattform

*Friendly Fire | yvolve*
Hier gibts den Merch

*beyerdynamic* 
Volles Pfund auf die Lauschlappen! Während des Streams bekommt ihr auf fünf  Gaming-Produkte bis zu 30% Rabatt. Noch besser: 10% eures Einkaufs  werden zusätzlich von beyerdynamic gespendet.

*Backforce*
Dein Gamingstuhl ist ein ranziger Sattel? Während des Streams werden  10% der Summe aller Bestellungen gespendet, die über den Webshop von  Backforce eingehen.

*Endgame Gear*
Gutscheincode: "Friendlyfire" - gewährt 10% Rabatt während des Streams und es werden 10% der Summe gespendet.

https://www.ebay.de/sch/dr.deister/m.html
Hier wird es wieder Dinge zum ersteigern geben.


An wen geht das Geld dieses mal?


> Sozialhelden
> PrimaKlima e.V.
> Praxis ohne Grenzen - Segeberg e.V.
> HateAid gGmbH
> ...




Entwicklung und Empfänger der Spendensummen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Klick​


----------



## INU.ID (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Morgen, am 07.12.2019, heißt es wieder Friendly Fire (5)*

*

Aktueller Spendenstand (nur Geldspenden)*


*00:18 Uhr = 11.637€*
*15:03 Uhr =* *30.000€
15:09 Uhr = 61.000€*
*15:17 Uhr = 90.000€
15:21 Uhr = 100.300€*
*15:26 Uhr = 150.000€
15:39 Uhr = 180.000€*
*16:02 Uhr = 200.000€*
* 17:00 Uhr = 250.000€*
* 18:10 Uhr = 300.000€*
* 18:32Uhr = 320.000€*
* 19:27 Uhr = 350.000€*
* 20:07 Uhr = 370.000€*
* 20:31 Uhr = 384.000€*
* 20:53 Uhr = 400.000€*
*21:24 Uhr = 420.000€*
*22:24 Uhr = 455.000€*
*...
00:43 Uhr = 575.000€*
* 01:08 Uhr = 624.000€*
*01:25 Uhr = 650.000€*
*02:02 Uhr = 675.000€*
*02:37 Uhr = 700.000€*
*03:02 Uhr = 720.000€*

*...

10:03 Uhr = 724.340,92€
aus 27.070 Spenden*​


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Morgen, am 07.12.2019, heißt es wieder Friendly Fire (5)*

Überall werden Spenden gesammelt aber morgen schon sind die Helfer schon wieder am Start und wollen mehr.  Zur Weihnachtszeit greifen sie besonders viel ab. Tja, dieses Jahr ist die Spendenbereitschaft der Deutschen aber rückläufig gewesen.
Und bei mir ist noch nie was angekommen, dabei habe ich es doch viel nötiger als irgendwelche Warlords.


----------



## INU.ID (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: JETZT heißt es wieder für 12 Stunden Friendly Fire (5)*

Der Rekord von 2018 (ca. 620.000€) wurde vorhin (ca. 01:00Uhr) geknackt!!!

Die Auktionen auf ebay stehen auch schon auf insgesamt über 30.000€ (und die laufen noch 1 Woche): Artikel zum Verkauf von dr.deister | eBay


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: JETZT heißt es wieder für 12 Stunden Friendly Fire (5)*

Tolles Video, da haben aber einige eine Menge Spaß gehabt. 
Das ist echte Kunst und z.T. noch günstig. Gute Aktion!


----------



## INU.ID (8. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es über 1.000.000€ !!!*

Der Endstand an Geldspenden sind >720.000€ plus ~280.000€ von den Merch-Verkäufen von Evolve =

* !!!ÜBER 1.000.000€ !!!*​ 
(der Erlös von ebay usw. kommt ja noch obendrauf)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Wer den Stream verpasst hat kann sich hier vorübergehend die Aufzeichnung anschauen:

FRiENDLY FIRE 5 - Das 12h CHARiTY-Stream-Event des Jahres 2019*



Und hier noch ein paar Stimmen aus der Presse:

Friendly Fire 5 knackt die 1.000.000 Euro | gaming-grounds.de

Friendly Fire 5 - Alle Rekorde geknackt: Mehr als 1 Million Euro gespendet!


Friendly Fire 6 - Offiziell für 2020 angekündigt, Termin jetzt bekannt​


----------



## Lelwani (10. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*

sollen doch die millionäre mal spenden zb 50% von dem was sie haben aber nein das geht ja nich da sind sie zu geizig für. hauptsache dem kleinen man das geld noch so auser tasche ziehen...


----------



## ryzen1 (11. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*



Lelwani schrieb:


> sollen doch die millionäre mal spenden zb 50% von dem was sie haben aber nein das geht ja nich da sind sie zu geizig für. hauptsache dem kleinen man das geld noch so auser tasche ziehen...



Wen interessieren die Millionäre, solange doch die Milliardäre spenden:
20 most generous people in the world - Business Insider

Diese Spenden übersteigen zum Teil sogar das, was ein "Millionär" überhaupt besitzt.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*

Es beschweren sich auch viele Leute, dass Reiche angeblich nichts oder zu wenig spenden.
Selber spenden sie aber nichts, obwohl viele es könnten.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wen interessieren die Millionäre, solange doch die Milliardäre spenden:
> 20 most generous people in the world - Business Insider


Das ist auch das Mindeste was man von ihnen erwarten kann.
Mal ganz ehrlich: wenn ich 20 Milliarden hätte würde ich auch sofort und ohne zu zögern mindestens die Hälfte davon spenden.

Und allgemein zum Thema Spenden: obwohl ich nicht besonders viel Geld habe spende ich auch. Aber für einen örtlichen Verein welcher sich für Kinder - und Jugendliche einsetzt. 
Da weiß ich das das Geld auch zu 100% dort ankommt. Und ich weiß was damit alles gemacht wird.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*

Und jetzt würdest du nicht mit der Hälfte von deinem Geld klar kommen und die andere Hälfte spenden?


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und jetzt würdest du nicht mit der Hälfte von deinem Geld klar kommen und die andere Hälfte spenden?


Ich finde deine Frage schon echt komisch.
Meinen finanziellen Status werde ich hier nicht offen legen. Aber es doch ganz klar das man mit weniger Geld auch weniger Spielraum zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## ryzen1 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Und jetzt würdest du nicht mit der Hälfte von deinem Geld klar kommen und die andere Hälfte spenden?



Es ist natürlich immer noch ein Unterschied, ob man 50k im Jahr verdient oder 5 Mrd.
Jede Spende, ist immer noch besser, als keine Spende. Egal wie hoch der Betrag ist.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Frage schon echt komisch.
> Meinen finanziellen Status werde ich hier nicht offen legen. Aber es doch ganz klar das man mit weniger Geld auch weniger Spielraum zur Verfügung hat.



Wo habe ich gesagt, dass du den offen legen sollst?
Prinzipiell hat man mit mehr Geld meist auch einen ganz anderen Lebensstil.
Nur weil man reich ist, muss man doch nicht die Hälfte von seinem Geld spenden.

Nehmen wir mal das durchschnittliche deutsche Nettogehalt, 1890€.
Nun lebt man allein, nahe an der Arbeitsstelle und in ausreichenden Wohnung.
Monatliche Fixkosten sagen wir mal 800-900€.
dann noch ein wenig sparen dazu, also etwa 1000-1100€ jeden Monat weg.
Den Rest könnte man dann Spenden, nur wer macht das?

Jetzt setzt du ein paar Nullen dahinter, aber ansonsten ändert sich nix.
Die Ausgaben steigen mit dem Gehalt, man will ja auch was davon haben.
Wenn jemand das Geld zum Fenster rausschmeisst, macht er das mit 1000€ genauso wie mit 1000000€.

Warum soll jemand der es sich leisten kann auf einen bestimmten Lebensstandard verzichten, nur weil Andere das von ihm verlangen?
Ich verlange ja auch nicht von dir, dass du mindestens 25% von deinem Geld spendest nur weil du dann immer noch genug zum Leben hast.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand das Geld zum Fenster rausschmeisst, macht er das mit 1000€ genauso wie mit 1000000€.



Sorry, das ist Quatsch. Wenn jemand von 2000 Euro im Monat die Hälfte spendet ist das etwas anderes als wenn jemand von 20 Milliarden die Hälfte spendet.
Da tut ihm nichts weh. 



> Warum soll jemand der es sich leisten kann auf einen bestimmten Lebensstandard verzichten, nur weil Andere das von ihm verlangen?
> Ich verlange ja auch nicht von dir, dass du mindestens 25% von deinem Geld spendest nur weil du dann immer noch genug zum Leben hast.


Ich hatte nur geschrieben das ich auch so machen würde und nicht das jeder Millardär unbedingt die Hälfte seines Vermögens spenden muss.
Bill Gates hatte übrigens schon die Hälfte seines Vermögens gespendet. Deswegen bin ich darauf gekommen.


----------



## ryzen1 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Warum soll jemand der es sich leisten kann auf einen bestimmten Lebensstandard verzichten, nur weil Andere das von ihm verlangen?
> Ich verlange ja auch nicht von dir, dass du mindestens 25% von deinem Geld spendest nur weil du dann immer noch genug zum Leben hast.



Wir reden hier von Menschen, die so viel Geld haben, dass es immer mehr statt weniger wird.
Jemand der 1 Mio auf dem Konto hat, muss trotzdem weiterhin kalkulieren und leben wie jeder andere Mensch. Der ist also genauso arm wie der Rest.
Aber jemand der 50 Mrd. auf dem Konto hat, ist reich und der muss sich keine Sorgen machen, wenn er die Hälfte davon abgibt.
Genau deswegen machen die das ja auch. 

Ich denke aber eher nicht, dass jemand mit wesentlich mehr Geld, das Geld so rausschmeißt, wie jemand der "nur" 1000€ zur freien Verfügung hat.
Denn die, die viel Geld haben, verdienen es meist mit denen, die wenig Geld haben.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*

Natürlich tut es vielen weh, die Hälfte von ihrem Vermögen abzugeben.
Und wenn so dermassen reich ist, gibt man Geld für ganz andere Dinge aus und hat auch einen ganz anderen Lebensstil. 
Bei soviel Geld kannst du pro Tag ne Million verpulvern und führst wirklich ein in finanzieller Hinsicht sorgloses Leben. 
Und jetzt kommt der Punkt, ich habe bei weitem nicht soviel Geld, führe aber trotzdem ein finanziell sorgloses Leben. 
Also müsste ich auch die Hälfte davon abgeben. 
Tue ich aber nicht, sondern nur einen kleinen Teil und Rest wird gespart, für neue Möbel ausgegeben etc pp. 
Wenn ich mehr Geld hätte ändert sich nur der Betrag den ich für etwas ausgebe. 
So kaufe ich Modelautos für 30-40 Euro, bei 50Mrd sammle ich halt echte Autos, die dann ein paar Millionen kosten.
So geht das ganze Spiel dann weiter.

Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ihr auch jeden Monat Geld spendet, weil wenn soll es jeder machen und nicht nur die Ultrareichen.


----------



## tdi-fan (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*

Es ist zwar sehr löblich Geld zu spenden, jedoch ersetzt es nicht die ehrenamtlichen Helfer und Fachleute, die in allen Bereichen fehlen. 

Geld spenden ist bequem und einfach ohne viel Aufwand, und beruhigt vor allem das eigene Gewissen. Wie wäre es denn selbst aktiv ehrenamtlich tätig zu werden? Ein paar Stunden von seiner Freizeit ehrenamtlich opfern hilft genauso gut und vielleicht noch mehr.


----------



## RyzA (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*



tdi-fan schrieb:


> Geld spenden ist bequem und einfach ohne viel Aufwand, und beruhigt vor allem das eigene Gewissen. Wie wäre es denn selbst aktiv ehrenamtlich tätig zu werden? Ein paar Stunden von seiner Freizeit ehrenamtlich opfern hilft genauso gut und vielleicht noch mehr.


Ich engagiere mich das ganze Jahr über lokal und sozial über eine Facebook-Ortsgruppe wo ich auch Admin bin.
Wir haben Tierheimaktionen, Stadtaktionen (u.a. Stadt vom Müll befreien), Hilfen für Bedürftige (z.B. nach Wohnungsbränden) und zu Weihnachten immer eine Spendenaktion für Kinder & Jugendliche. 
Der Verein an dem gespendet wird macht dann natürlich das ganze Jahr was mit den Kindern und dem Geld was eingenommen wurde.


----------



## onlygaming (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*



Lelwani schrieb:


> sollen doch die millionäre mal spenden zb 50% von dem was sie haben aber nein das geht ja nich da sind sie zu geizig für. hauptsache dem kleinen man das geld noch so auser tasche ziehen...



Das ganze kannst du ja immer so weiter machen...

Ein Mann hat 10 Mio. er spendet die Hälfte 

3 Monate später kommt wieder jemand "spende doch die Hälfte" 

Dann hat er noch 2,5 Mio...... Wenn der Crash kommt ist das Geld eh nichts mehr Wert 

Versteht mich nicht falsch ich finde es sehr wichtig zu spenden, aber man kann halt so pauschal sagen "Ja dann sollen die die hälfte Spenden"


----------



## pizzazz (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*



Lelwani schrieb:


> sollen doch die millionäre mal spenden zb 50% von dem was sie haben...


achtung, logik: wenn man es muß, ist es keine spende mehr. abgesehen davon, progressive steuerkurve sagt dir was?




Lelwani schrieb:


> ...hauptsache dem kleinen man das geld noch so auser tasche ziehen...


kannste mal den trick verraten, ich habe grade keinen millionär zum fragen zur hand, aber du scheinst dir da ja ganz sicher zu sein.



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Menschen, die so viel Geld haben, dass es immer mehr statt weniger wird. ...


und den trick würde ich auch gerne erfahren


----------



## ryzen1 (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*



pizzazz schrieb:


> und den trick würde ich auch gerne erfahren



Genau da liegt der Unterschied. Der Großteil hat gar keine Ahnung, was man mit seinem Geld anstellen soll. Es liegt bei der Bank und wird weniger. Du gehörst dann wohl auch dazu.


----------



## pizzazz (27. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Genau da liegt der Unterschied. Der Großteil hat gar keine Ahnung, was man mit seinem Geld anstellen soll. Es liegt bei der Bank und wird weniger. Du gehörst dann wohl auch dazu.



Und verrätst du uns jetzt den Trick, tust ja so als ob du ihn kennst?
Insbesondere die Gleichgewichtsschwelle in deiner Aussage, unterhalb der Geld von alleine immer weniger und oberhalb der es von alleine immer mehr wird, bedarf einer Erklärung.


----------



## ryzen1 (27. Dezember 2019)

*Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*



pizzazz schrieb:


> Und verrätst du uns jetzt den Trick, tust ja so als ob du ihn kennst?
> Insbesondere die Gleichgewichtsschwelle in deiner Aussage, unterhalb der Geld von alleine immer weniger und oberhalb der es von alleine immer mehr wird, bedarf einer Erklärung.



Durch die Aussage, dass es sich um einen „Trick“ handelt, disqualifiziert dich für so ein Gespräch. Geh mal zu deiner Bank und frag, wie sie mit deinem Geld Profit machen. Und nein, es gibt keine Schwelle, ab der irgendwas automatisch mehr oder weniger wird.


----------



## pizzazz (3. Januar 2020)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Durch die Aussage, dass es sich um einen „Trick“ handelt, disqualifiziert dich für so ein Gespräch.


Ein Trick ist es, weil es jeder logischen Grundlage entbehrt und was dich disqualifizert ist ausser der fehlenden Logik ja auch noch die Grammatik.



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Geh mal zu deiner Bank und frag... Und nein, es gibt keine Schwelle, ab der irgendwas automatisch mehr oder weniger wird.


Na, wenigstens das gibst du zu, auch wenn das gleich wieder mit der x-ten Unterstellung von Unwissenheit beim Gegenüber einhergeht. Bleibt also festzustellen: Meine Bank weiss alles, du nichts und der Papagei ist endgültig tot.


----------



## ryzen1 (4. Januar 2020)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*

Ja ist gut 
Es ist ein Trick


----------



## INU.ID (2. April 2020)

*AW: Deutschlands erfolgreichster Charity-Stream: Bei Friendly Fire 5 wurden es dieses Jahr über 1.000.000 Euro*

Abschließendes Update:

Der finale Endstand sind *1.190.366 Euro*:



> *Update vom 31. März 2020:*  Fast vier Monate nach Friendly Fire 5 und nach Abwicklung aller  buchhalterischen Quests steht die finale Spendensumme fest. Inklusive  der Zuschauerspenden, Fanartikel-Verkäufe sowie Sponsoren-Zuwendungen  (u. a. von CD Projekt Red, Microsoft, THQ Nordic) sind unglaubliche  1.190.366 Euro zusammengekommen – ein Plus von mehr als 300.000 Euro im  Vergleich zu Friendly Fire 4 im Dezember 2018.
> 
> 
> Im Vorfeld der Veranstaltung wurden acht gemeinnützige Organisationen und Vereine ausgewählt, die sich jeweils auf einen Scheck über exakt 148.795,75 Euro freuen dürfen:
> ...


 Quelle: Friendly Fire 5: Spendensumme kratzt an 1,2 Mio. Euro-Marke / Termin fuer Corona-Stream - GamesWirtschaft.de





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

